# Looking for Tori



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2009)

I wanted to start a new thread on Tori Stafford, the little girl who was murdered.

Police believe that her body was relocated after she was murdered.

Unfortunately, the police have not found her yet.

The 18 year old female that admitted to luring Tori away from school, has helped the police find her.

As of yet, Tori has not been located.

* MISSING GIRL: Police tactics questioned *

Fri, May 22, 2009

*By RANDY RICHMOND , SUN MEDIA *

WOOSTOCK â€” Weeks after arresting a female suspect carrying a white puffy jacket while getting into their cruiser â€” a woman later charged with abduction â€” police investigating the killing of Victoria Stafford continued to question frightened women in the city, several sources said.

â€œThatâ€™s what I donâ€™t get,â€ said the mother of one woman, whom she said was pulled out of their home by police with guns drawn.

â€œThey had that girl right from the start. It was terrifying. Thatâ€™s what makes me so mad.â€

Police have repeatedly said they wonâ€™t comment on any detail of the investigation.

But eight people who contacted police about Terri-Lynne McClintic, charged with abduction, and accessory to murder after the fact, told The Free Press they donâ€™t understand why police had the woman in custody April 12 but did not have her charged until May 20.

Sources who know McClintic suggested today she began co-operating with police only after learning co-accused Michael Rafferty began seeing other women.

â€œA friend of mine had a double date with him two weeks ago,â€ said a young woman, herself a former girlfriend of Raffertyâ€™s. â€œHe was always seeing other women.â€

Several other developments surfaced today in the investigation into Toriâ€™s disappearance:

B Police are looking for people who may have seen a car that sources said was Raffertyâ€™s.

B The change in the landscape from April 8 to now has frustrated police efforts to locate Toriâ€™s body.

B A resident of Fyfe Avenue said he saw a woman who fit the description of the female suspect walking her little dog around the school in the days before the abduction.

Tara McDonald, Toriâ€™s mother, said yesterday she too had heard the same thing from friends of McClintic.

â€œI do know that if Victoria saw a little puppy she would be all over it.â€

Eight-year-old Tori was last seen after school April 8, captured on security video with a mysterious woman wearing a white, puffy jacket.

The Fyfe Ave. resident, Stan Szypniwski, said Tori often came to his house on the way to pat his cat.

A few days before she went missing, he noticed a woman in the mornings and afternoons, walking a little dog, he said.

Three of the accused womanâ€™s neighbours told The Free Press this week McClintic herself said she had been near the school the day before the abduction with her dog, and the day of the abduction talking to a little girl.

An acquaintenance of McClintic said yesterday a mutual friend gave the woman a white puffy jacket similar to the one seen in the video.

After seeing the video, he called police and told them about McClintic.

Two days later, on April 12, McClintic was picked up at her Wilson St. apartment by police, supposedly on an unrelated matter.

Another resident of Fyfe Ave., Dave Palmer, said he was driving by McClinticâ€™s home the day police picked her up.

He stopped to watch, Palmer said.

â€œShe was carrying a white puffy jacket in her arms. It looked a little pinkish.â€

She was not in handcuffs but was directed into an unmarked police vehicle, Palmer said.

McClintic was wanted on outstanding warrants and has been in police custody since April 12, sources said.

Tara McDonald said yesterday she and her boyfriend, James Goris, who knew McClintic in passing, also gave police her name.

â€œWe figured they must have cleared her or they werenâ€™t looking at her or something,â€ McDonald said, echoing the sentiments of others who had alerted police.

For the next six weeks, police questioned other women. One said she spent five hours voluntarily answering police questions until leaving it disgust at the accusations leveled at her.

The mother of the young woman described how several officers took her daughter out of the house in handcuffs and kept her for eight hours.

â€œIâ€™m really scared to talk about it,â€ the woman said.

Source - London Free Press - London Free Press- MISSING GIRL: Police tactics questioned

MISSING GIRL: Cops zero in on suspicious vehicle

WOODSTOCK — Police are looking for information on a suspect vehicle involved in the abduction and murder of Victoria Stafford on or about April 8.

Investigators are hopeful that someone may recall seeing the suspect vehicle and/or the suspects either in Woodstock or the Guelph area. The vehicle is described as a 2003 Honda 4-Door car, blue with black spray paint over portions of the vehicle.

Police continue to look for evidence in and around Wellington County in proximity to the Guelph.

*Oxford Community Police Const. Laurie-Anne Maitland says police have seized the vehicle and are searching for evidence.*

“We feel the vehicle will greatly assist us in finding Victoria,” Maitland said.

Police have reason to believe that the vehicle, suspects and victim may have been in and around the area of the Guelph Home Depot parking lot some time during the early evening hours April 8.

Police would like to speak with anyone who may have .

Investigators are also asking area property owners in within a 50-minute drive of Guelph City, to check their fields and report any suspicious or significant changes they notice to landscape or familiar landmarks.

“Our focus remains on recovering Victoria Stafford to provide closure for her family” said OPP Inspector Bill Renton. A significant team of investigators and civilian police staff continue to manage the tips that continue to pour in and follow up on leads already received.

Anyone with information is asked to call the Oxford Community Police at 519-537-2323 or Toll Free at 1-877-537-6277, their Local Police, or Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-TIPS (8477) Incident details can be found at OPP Missing Persons and Unidentified Bodies at Ontario Provincial Police / Police provinciale de l'Ontario or America’s Most Wanted at AMW.com | America's Most Wanted with John Walsh or Oxford Community Police

Source - London Free Press - Local News- MISSING GIRL: Cops zero in on suspicious vehicle


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2009)

somehow i have a feeling they will find her. I know i read they went to the mother's house to retrieve the child's hairbrush and a tooth she lost.

This is so sick that someone could do something like this to an 8 year old child


----------



## HairEgo (May 23, 2009)

I pray they will find her body soon; her poor parents are going through hell..I couldnt even imagine. RIP Tori &lt;3


----------



## Adrienne (May 23, 2009)

This makes me so sick


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2009)

from Toronto Star



No sign of Tori Stafford's body found




CRAIG GLOVER FOR THE TORONTO STAR

An OPP officer takes video footage near Wellington County Road 22 just north of Guelph, May 21st, 2009.






*VIDEO*

Tori with woman

May 23, 2009 06:58 PM

Jasmeet Sidhu

Staff Reporter

After a fruitless four days searching for the remains of Victoria Stafford, Oxford Community Police and the OPP continue to scour 2,660 square kilometres of fields and woods near Guelph in hopes for any clue that could lead to the recovery of her body.

Since the arrests of Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18, and her boyfriend Michael Thomas Rafferty, 28, on Wednesday, police have conducted a vigorous search for Stafford's remains in fields near Guelph.

McClintic, charged with kidnapping and being an accessory to murder after the fact, was expected to continue assisting the search today.

"I spoke to her and the police this morning and that was the plan, to spend the day with them," said McClintic's lawyer, Jeanine LeRoy. "I haven't had any updates on the progress of the search."

The court order allowing McClintic to assist police in recovering Stafford's remains expires 10 p.m. on Sunday.

"I haven't heard anything about seeking a further extension," said LeRoy. "Anything's possible."

LeRoy also said that McClintic continues to be fully cooperative with the police and the investigation. McClintic's boyfriend Michael Thomas Rafferty, charged with first-degree murder, remains in police custody in Woodstock.

On Friday investigators released a photo of a four-door 2003 Honda, blue with black spray paint over parts, in the hope someone may recall seeing it in the Woodstock or the Guelph area. They believe the car, along with the young girl and her two alleged kidnappers, was at a Home Depot parking lot during the early evening of April 8, the day Stafford disappeared.

Police have asked anyone living within a 50-minute drive of Guelph to survey their property for anything "unusual or out of the ordinary."

Const. Laurie-Anne Maitland notes that the public involvement in the case was still strong.

"Tips are still coming in," she said. "Our focus is on recovering Victoria, to provide closure for the family."

_ With files from Adrian Morrow_


----------



## HairEgo (May 24, 2009)

Heres what I dont get - McClintic is being fully co-operative? If that was the case then we wouldnt be on day 4 of searching for the poor girls body. She knows what happened, she was there. She also knows where the body is, so whats the problem? Why is it taking so long to put an end to this nightmare??


----------



## Dragonfly (May 24, 2009)

I agree with you Gina - it doesn't make sense. Maybe he drove to that area at night and she wasn't paying attention to what road, concession they were on.

I don't understand why the police don't have bloodhounds working - each one going after only one scent - murderers, McClinton or Tori.

Also - why not call up the military to help search - time is of the essence!

I can't believe that she helped to lure Tori for this bag of crap - I just hope that she is also charged with murder!


----------



## HairEgo (May 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you Gina - it doesn't make sense. Maybe he drove to that area at night and she wasn't paying attention to what road, concession they were on.I don't understand why the police don't have bloodhounds working - each one going after only one scent - murderers, McClinton or Tori.

Also - why not call up the military to help search - time is of the essence!

I can't believe that she helped to lure Tori for this bag of crap - I just hope that she is also charged with murder!

I agree....we have no problem calling the military to help us shovel SNOW but when it comes to finding the reamins of a little girl, its no biggie? Guelph/Cambridge area isnt that big....i just dont understand.


----------



## Darla (May 24, 2009)

I have a question ; did you hear if this woman (the 18 year old) only knew of the location or might have actually been there. I think there is a general sense sometimes that unless you are driving not to necessarily pay close attention. This woman doesn't strike me as real swift so i guess its not surprising her information is not very percise.

I was looking at a map of Guelph and it strikes me as rather rural. Do you know if that is true Carolyn?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2009)

This is what I believe happened to Tori:

The 18 year old girl lured Tori away from school - possibly with a puppy.

They walked to a parking lot in a retirement home - that is all the police have said.

What it looks like is that the murderer might have been waiting for them, with his car.

She and Tori get in, then the three drive off to Guelph.

Tori is in the back seat.

They went to a Home Depot in Guelph and then - the police have not said.

It appears that Tori was killed sometime later and then left in a rural area near Guelph - maybe she was killed there, and left.

This information has come from the 18 year old girl, who went to the police to confess and turn in the murderer.

Tara - Tori's mom mentioned some things at a press conference as well.

The latest news is that the murderer removed the back seat of his car, and dumped it somewhere.

The police are asking the public to help in recovering the car seat. It would have some evidence to help explain what had happened to Tori.

Even though the girl has helped to find Tori, so far no luck.

To answer your question Darla, it is a fairly rural area - fields, ravines, wooded areas.

One farmer was quoted as saying that it could be impossible in finding Tori due to so many wooded, marshy areas.


----------



## HairEgo (May 25, 2009)

Have you been to Guelph before Carolyn?? It's not THAT big; granted there are lots of wooded areas, fields and ravines...if everyone joined forces for a few hours during daylight, it could be done. I havent watched the news today...have they mentioned any motives?


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2009)

That sounds so despicable luring the child away.

Do they know what they got at the Home Depot?

This whole thing gets stranger all the time.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you been to Guelph before Carolyn?? It's not THAT big; granted there are lots of wooded areas, fields and ravines...if everyone joined forces for a few hours during daylight, it could be done. I havent watched the news today...have they mentioned any motives? I've driven by Guelph numerous times. I know a few people that have gone to the University of Guelph, so I've been in the town to visit. But that was a few years ago.
I wonder if the girl is taking everyone for a ride - I guess they feel she is trustworthy...

I would wager that Tori was lured for sexual purposes.

Apparently, the girl was seen on several occasions, walking around Tori's school, with a puppy.

I just can't believe this stupid girl, having dated the murderer for no more than 4 months, agreed to find a child for him.

And I can't believe that the police knew the back seat of the car was missing when they first confiscated it - 6+ days ago. Why didn't they tell the public then, to look out for a discarded back seat of a Honda.

Ya know, I heard some time ago that if you want to commit a crime and get away with it, do it in a small town. The local police bungle everything...


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2009)

and to think she only came forward when she thought he had a new GirlFriend


----------



## emily_3383 (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like this girl is sending the cops to the wrong places on purpose! If she really knew where it was it wouldn't have taken this long. Even if the body was removed I am sure they would have found at least some evidence.


----------



## Adrienne (May 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and to think she only came forward when she thought he had a new GirlFriend That's the part that really made me mad


----------



## Dragonfly (May 27, 2009)

Following Tori case, OPP to review Amber Alert system

WOODSTOCK — Amid public frustration over the Victoria (Tori) Stafford investigation, Ontario will review its Amber Alert emergency broadcast system that’s meant to thwart child abductions.

With even the system’s original creator calling it “fatally flawed,” OPP Commissioner Julian Fantino said yesterday the rules that apparently stopped police from using the system after Tori’s abduction may be changed after the review. But he also cautioned against weakening the system to reduce the impact of alerts.

“We don’t want it to become a routine thing” in every missing child case, he said last night, appearing on Dale Goldhawk Live on Rogers TV.

Rodney Stafford, Tori’s father, called a review “a great idea. I’m not saying it would have made a difference but it may have made a difference.”

Stafford wouldn’t criticize police, saying it appears they’re restrained by the Amber Alert criteria: “Police can only do so much.”

In a statement, Fantino said he wants to ensure the program “protects the most vulnerable members of our society, our children.”

Oxford Community Police have said they couldn’t issue an Amber Alert — essentially a co-ordinated media blitz alerting the public to a child abduction — because they didn’t have the required details in Tori’s disappearance.

Fantino’s review was announced hours after an NDP MPP, Rosario Marchese, was to present at Queen’s Park an online petition calling for changes. Started by a Toronto woman, it attracted thousands of signatures.

Rick Bartolucci, Ontario’s Community Safety Minister, said he’s open to any suggestions out of the review. “If . . . there are recommendations for change to the system, Minister Bartolucci will certainly look at those very closely,” a spokesperson said.

Oxford Community Police, including Chief Ron Fraser, have repeatedly said the fact investigators didn’t have details on a suspect vehicle prevented an alert.

It’s now clear police had footage of the suspect car within hours of Tori’s abduction but didn’t know it at the time. A video still of the blue car now believed connected to the April 8 abduction — released after two arrests last week — comes from Woodstock gas station security footage investigators examined that night.

Jigar Patel, owner-operator of the Norwich Ave. gas station, saw the video still and recognized the backdrop as his parking lot, about a five-minute drive from Tori’s school. The time code, he says, shows the footage was taken within minutes of her abduction.

Police, however, only learned the blue Honda Civic caught on camera was linked to the case after last week’s arrest of Michael Thomas Rafferty, 28, and Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18.

“We didn’t have any suspect vehicle information at all on April 8,” said Oxford Const. Laurie-Anne Maitland. “That was the whole issue with (not calling) the Amber Alert.”

Asked if the Stafford abduction triggered the review, OPP Inspector Dave Ross said, “I can say that was a contributing factor.”

An Amber Alert committee of police, media and child-safety agencies does regular minor reviews of the program, Ross said.

“I think this will probably be a more comprehensive review.” Ross said it would be “difficult to speculate” if the criteria would be part of the review. OPP must first establish the scope and terms of reference with agencies involved, but Ross said he expects the review to begin soon.

Rafferty, charged with killing Tori, is on suicide watch at Elgin-Middlesex Detention Centre in London, one of his lawyers, Hal Mattson, said.

Another Rafferty lawyer, Brennan Smart, slammed the Oxford police chief for describing the case as “strong” in a Sun Media interview. “I think it’s not for a police chief to decide,” he said. “It for a trier of fact at a later date to determine the strength of this case.”

Smart said he has “resolved to say very little until we get some disclosure of fact,” and the Rafferty family is similarly reluctant to speak out. One relative suggested to The Free Press the family has serious reservations about Rafferty’s charges. “We just want the truth to come out,” Jon Cundy said. “I anyone has any sort of (strange) feeling (about the case), there’s a lot of people having that feeling.”

Source: London Free Press - London Free Press- Following Tori case, OPP to review Amber Alert system


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

while it may not have helped in this case. an Early Amber alert might have made everyone more aware of what is going on around them. Now they are sifting for clues and it might have been different had people taken note.


----------



## HairEgo (May 27, 2009)

Thats a tough call because although the significance of the Amber Alert system would be weakened if used on a daily basis, I dont know that in this case it would have made all that much of a difference. From what the news is saying, Tori was likely killed a few hours after the abduction.


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

I think it is always a question of balance that the police must ask. What was mentioned about an almost regular usage of the Amber alert system is true. If it is always happening most people will tend to ignore them.

The police must also make a determination whether it is really an abduction and not just a teenager who has chosen to run away. While the mother had not said that Tori was prone to disappearing, she also acted strangely and the whole overtone of some drug scandal existed throughout the case. This may in fact prove to be the connection between the mother and this 18 year old woman.


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2009)

Some pictures:The Suspects Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18 Michael Rafferty 28




























Lets not forget Tori.


----------



## HairEgo (May 27, 2009)

Disgusting.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 28, 2009)

*Another 1st-degree murder charge laid in Stafford case*

The female suspect in the disappearance of Victoria (Tori) Stafford has been charged with first-degree murder, upgraded from an original charge of accessory to murder.

Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18, briefly appeared in a Woodstock, Ont. courtroom via video link along with her 28-year-old co-accused Michael Rafferty on Thursday.

McClintic had also faced an abduction charge, but it was changed to unlawful confinement.

McClintic's lawyer Jeanine LeRoy told reporters outside the court that she was not surprised by the changes to the charges.

"It's not unusual for the nature of charges to change over time as the investigation continues, so I'm not surprised by that," LeRoy said.

She refused to comment on whether her client has shown any remorse, but said McClintic is trying to offer whatever help she can to police.

"Her attitude remains the same from when I spoke to you before the weekend. When she was able to co-operate fully, that was her goal, that remains her goal in order to help the police find Tori and to bring Tori home," LeRoy said.

An extensive search has been underway near Guelph, Ont., about an hour's drive from Woodstock, partly with the help of McClintic.

However, LeRoy said McClintic has not been asked to provide further assistance in the search.

Thursday marked the ninth day of searching for the missing schoolgirl's body.

Tori's mother, Tara McDonald, was not in court on Thursday on account of illness.

Rafferty's charges

Rafferty, her 28-year-old co-accused in the April 8 disappearance of the eight-year-old girl, is also charged with first-degree murder. The abduction charge he originally faced also became an unlawful confinement charge.

His lawyer Hal Mattson said outside the courtroom that his client is on suicide watch and is trying to get used to being in prison, comparing it to a dog being placed in a kennel.

Mattson said the two co-accused are being prosecuted by two separate Crown attorneys and are facing two separate trials -- which is unusual in a case where the accused are charged with committing a crime together.

He said he expected that McClintic will eventually be called on to testify against his client.

"You would think that they would have her testify against him, obviously," he said Thursday. "So, we'll have to see what she says and what information is coming forward."

Search continues

Tori, a Grade 3 student, went missing on her way home from school.

Oxford Community Police Const. Laurie Anne Maitland told CTV News Channel on Thursday afternoon that search efforts were focused on a combination of rural and highway locations.

"Starting today, we have members of the OPP Emergency Response Teams returning to the landfill site, east of Salford, Ontario, where they were a couple of weeks ago," Maitland said in a phone interview from Woodstock, Ont.

"And we also have a further extensive search taking place on the 401 in the corridor between Woodstock and Guelph, being started today as well."

In a release from the OPP, Det. Insp William Renton said "the investigative team is working hard and is utilizing all available resources to help locate the body of Victoria Stafford."

Police are also asking property owners within a 50 minute drive of Guelph to check their land for anything suspicious.

Maitland said police are also still hoping the public will help them find the back seat that is missing from a blue 2003 Honda sedan, which police allege was involved in the kidnapping and murder of the little girl.

The car seat is described as being a grey-coloured cloth rear seat.

The blue vehicle, which is partially covered by black spray paint, was spotted in a Guelph Home Depot parking lot hours after Tori went missing on April 8.

Source: CTV Toronto - Another 1st-degree murder charge laid in Stafford case - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------



## HairEgo (May 29, 2009)

Are we supposed to feel bad that the accused murderer is on suicide watch?


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2009)

I watched news segments where the two lawyers were interviewed. I'm not sure who mentioned it, but apparently suicide watches are common for high publicity cases.

It's not that either prisoner is suicidal, its that the jail wants to make sure nothing goes wrong and that the prisoners are alive and go one to trial.

Now once they are convicted and sent to prison, that is a different story...


----------



## Darla (May 29, 2009)

I would hate to think that someone like that would get out of it by taking their own life.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 30, 2009)

*Tori Stafford memorial set for June 6*

A grieving city will remember little Tori Stafford at one of its biggest churches.

Victoria (Tori) Stafford’s family announced today a memorial service has been planned for 1p.m., Saturday, June 6 at Woodstock’s Calvary Church.

The church at 65 Lansdowne Ave seats 1,100 people — and it’s expected the grieving city will fill every pew.

“I know the community has done so much than I’ll ever know about,” said Doreen Graichen, Tori’s paternal grandmother. “Everything I’ve seen has been overwhelming. Everyone has been so supportive and so kind.”

“You can tell that total strangers to us, their hearts are breaking as well as ours.”

Graichen, said Calvary’s pastor offered the church to the family for the service.

The tragedy has engulfed the city for 52 days ever since the eight-year old vanished while walking home from Oliver Stephens public school on Fyfe Street.

Tori had been abducted. All that the community had was a grainy security camera video showing Tori walking with a woman and a flickering hope she was still alive.

That faded on May 20, when police announced the arrest of two Woodstock residents — Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18 and Michael Thomas C. S. Rafferty, 28.

Both of them are now charged with first degree murder and kidnapping.

But Tori’s body hasn’t been found.

Much of the focus has been on areas north of Guelph. For several days after her arrest, McClintic was with the investigators helping in the search, without success.

The police have been looking in landfills, farmer’s fields and bush areas. They have looked near Woodstock and beyond.

This week they were picking through McClintic’s Wilson Street apartment.

They have asked farmers to look for any changes in their fields and want to talk to anyone who may have seen the blue 2003 Honda with black spray paint over part of it that they say was involved in the abduction.

Today, OPP searchers along with Halton regional police combed ditches, roadways and woodlots in and around Fergus, north of Guelph.

But police also told the family this week the body may never be found.

Tori’s parents, Rodney Stafford and Tara McDonald, had refrained from planning any memorial without her body.

They met with a pastor this week.

Graichen said she is “just kind of numb” coming to terms with what happened to her grand-daughter.

“It’s just kind of still sinking in with me. I don’t know how to feel,” she said.

Already there are indications that the city will flock to the memorial.

“I’ll be there, absolutely,” said Woodstock Mayor Michael Harding when told the service date had been set.

Source - London Free Press - News- Tori Stafford memorial set for June 6


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tori's family says goodbye to 'spunky little princess'*

The family and friends of Victoria Stafford undertook the tough job of explaining just how much the eight-year-old girl meant to them, at a memorial service in Woodstock, Ont., on Saturday afternoon.

Her parents, Tara McDonald and Rodney Stafford, spoke to the mourners at Calvary Church, which was packed for the start of the 1 p.m. service.

McDonald teared up talking about the positive attitude that "just radiated" from her daughter, and the smiles she put on others' faces.

She called Victoria her "best friend in the entire world."

Part diva and part tomboy, her independent-minded daughter was the "best parts" of both of her parents, McDonald said.

"She had such an amazing personality, so full of love, happiness and a passion for life that I've never seen and that I doubt I will ever see again," she said.

The Grade 3 student's father said he never believed he would "truly see what a real angel looked like" until his daughter came into his life.

"It was truly an honour to have you in my life and be the one you called Daddy," Stafford said.

Stafford said he struggled with what he would say to those attending his daughter's memorial service and fears that his heart "will never fully mend."

"There is no way to find the words to express the loss of someone so close, so young and so beautiful," Stafford said.

The little girl's aunt, Rebecca Stafford, told mourners she looked forward to "the time that we are reunited with our spunky little princess."

Victoria's 11-year-old brother, Daryn, read some of his thoughts about his sister, until he could not read any further.

"Today I'm realizing and understanding that Victoria's gone," Daryn said, when speaking to mourners at the front of the church.

"Anyway, I'm up here right now to say those four words: I love you Tori."

His mother took over and told the church how much Daryn's little sister had meant to him and the anguish he felt waiting for her to come home.

"I waited all day, every day, just sitting, waiting for your safe return," McDonald said, when reading Daryn's heartbreaking words to the church. "Today, I'll try hard not to cry because we're here to celebrate your wonderful life."

Prior to Victoria's family speaking, Reverend David Duncan, the head of Woodstock's College Avenue United Church, remembered the "sweet kid" who sent his wife a card the last Sunday she came to church.

Duncan's wife had been sick and Tori took the time to write a thoughtful "Get Well" card for her, which included a memorable sign-off: "P.S. You rock."

The young girl's death left God "weeping with us, too," Duncan said.

Dozens of volunteers had helped control the crowd at the church, which was expected to number in the thousands, prior to the start of the service.

Victoria, known as Tori to her friends, disappeared on April 8 as she was leaving school just after 3 p.m.

On May 20, police arrested Michael Rafferty, 28, and Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18, in connection with her disappearance.

They are both charged with first-degree murder and kidnapping, though Victoria's body has not yet been found.

CTV Toronto - Tori's family says goodbye to 'spunky little princess' - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television

*Tori accused brought out of custody to assist search*

The teenager accused in the abduction and slaying of Victoria (Tori) Stafford was reportedly out of jail this week, helping police search for the little girl's body.

Terri-Lynne McClintic, 18, was taken from her cell at London's Elgin-Middlesex Detention Centre on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday to assist in the search, the Toronto Star is reporting.

"She spent three days this week helping officers," Jeanine LeRoy told The Star.

She has since been returned to custody, the newspaper reported.

Free Press calls to LeRoy, a London defence lawyer, have not yet been returned.

London Free Press - London Free Press- Tori accused brought out of custody to assist search: Report


----------



## Darla (Jun 9, 2009)

Almost 5,000 tips in case

Posted By BRUCE URQUHART, Sentinel-Review

Posted 2 hours ago





source

The ongoing investigation into the murder of Victoria "Tori" Stafford shows no sign of abating as officers continue to follow up on hundreds of public tips.

Including the calls that have poured in to investigators since the introduction of Friday's dedicated telephone line, the police have received 4,941 tips to date, said Const. Laurie-Anne Maitland, spokesperson for the joint OPP-Oxford Community Police Service investigation. With police intent on exploring every possible lead, Maitland said the massive investigation would continue until all avenues were exhausted.

"There's so many different tips," Maitland said Monday. "You really can't stop until you investigate them all."

The reason for establishing the dedicated telephone line was to help investigators cope with the deluge of public tips about the eight-year-old's abduction and murder. The new telephone line is helping officers catalogue what information has been received and investigated.

"It's easier to handle that way," Maitland said. "They'll know if a tip has already been received or not."






While investigators continue to scrutinize every single tip, the OPP continues to search the rural areas of Wellington County for the little girl's remains.

Last week, Terri-Lynne McClintic, who, along with 28-year-old Michael Rafferty, is accused of Tori's kidnap and murder, reportedly resumed assisting officers in the search of fields and wooded areas around Fergus, Ont. Members of the OPP emergency response team also continued their arduous search of the Oxford County landfill for possible evidence in the case.

One key piece of evidence that investigators still hope to find is the missing cloth-covered back seat of the 2003 Honda Civic that was allegedly used in Tori's April 8 abduction. The grey seat was purportedly abandoned some time between the day of the abduction and the May 19 arrests of the two suspects.

"We're still looking for the seat, among other things," Maitland said. "That has not been recovered yet."

As for the scope of the search, Maitland said investigators were focusing their efforts on areas the suspects had likely visited before their arrests. Because Tori was last seen in Woodstock, the landfill is an obvious place to search for evidence while Highway 401 is a "natural route" between Oxford County and the Guelph area.

"It's necessary to cover areas where they know they (allegedly) were," Maitland said.

Rafferty is scheduled to return to court on Friday while 18-year-old McClintic is slated for a June 23 appearance.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ... Because Tori was last seen in Woodstock, the landfill is an obvious place to search for evidence while Highway 401 is a "natural route" between Oxford County and the Guelph area.
"It's necessary to cover areas where they know they (allegedly) were," Maitland said.

That's really unfortunate. If she's in the landfill, it's likely they might never find her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2009)

*Tori's accused killer unlikely to see trial this year*

The trial for a man accused of kidnapping and killing Victoria (Tori) Stafford may not take place until next year, the lawyer representing him said Friday.

The accused, 28-year-old Michael Rafferty, made a brief appearance in a court in Woodstock, Ont., via videolink from the London-Middlesex Detention Centre.

His lawyer, Hal Mattson, said Rafferty's trial was still likely months away, even after the Crown handed over 300 gigabytes of electronic material.

Mattson had Rafferty's case put over to July 17, so that he has time to review the files and so that the Crown can provide full disclosure.

"We can't move the file forward until there's all the disclosure," Mattson said Friday. "Because it's being done in an electronic format, the technical people have to make it all available, the client will have to review all the material at the jail and that may take a long time, too."

Mattson said his client was "anxious to know what the case is against him."

But he said his client was unlikely to see a trial until the early part of 2010.

Rafferty is accused, along with Terri-Lynne McClintic, 19, of the first-degree murder and kidnapping of Tori on April 8, the last day that she was seen alive.

Rafferty and McClintic will be tried separately.

Neither of Tori's parents went to Rafferty's court appearance Friday, though her uncle was in attendance.

Meanwhile, police continue to search for the young girl's body, though they have told her parents that it is possible they will never find her remains.

Investigators have received some assistance in their search from McClintic, but Rafferty has not been involved.

They have searched parts of Tori's hometown, as well as spots in Guelph, Fergus and their surrounding areas.

In a brief telephone interview on Friday afternoon, Oxford Community Police Const. Laurie-Anne Maitland told ctvtoronto.ca that police had completed their search of a landfill in Salford, Ont., on Thursday.

On Friday, police continued to search selected areas in Wellington County, she said.

Tips continue to pour in though the dedicated tipline, Maitland said, noting that police have received more than 4,900 tips since Tori first disappeared.

Last Saturday, Tori's family held a memorial service for the Grade 3 student at a Woodstock church.

Hundreds of people attended to pay their respects to the young girl remembered by her family as a "spunky little princess."

Source - CTV Toronto - Tori's accused killer unlikely to see trial this year - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------



## Darla (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for the update. this is such a terrible thing


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 20, 2009)

*Police 'hopeful' remains are those of Tori Stafford *

Wellington County - A bit of luck and dogged police work led to the discovery of remains police are hopeful are those of Tori Stafford, Oxford Community Police acting chief Rod Freeman said.

"We are hopeful that they are in fact the remains of Victoria Stafford so we can bring her home to our community and to her family," Freeman said this afternoon at a news conference about one kilometre from where the remains were found.

Today is Freeman's first day on the job - he takes over as chief from Ron Fraser, who announced his retirement shortly after the arrests of two people in connection with Stafford's disappearance.

"The officers have worked very, very hard to get this search together.

"The main goal has been to bring Victoria home."

A police officer driving down Concession Road 6 saw landmarks that matched tips given to police during the Stafford search - a farmhouse, a wooded area.

About 500 metres down the narrow access road, used mostly by the local Mennonites to cut across to the next concession, the officer found human remains, said OPP Sgt. Dave Rektor.

The remains were taken to the Centre of Forensic Sciences in Toronto, taken out just after noon in a hearse.

"It's always a shock" when officers make such discoveries, Rektor added.

Stafford would have celebrated her ninth birthday last Wednesday.

Source: London Free Press - Local News- Police 'hopeful' remains are those of Tori Stafford

Mount Forest is roughly 1 1/2 hours north of Woodstock.

In another article, the police said that there is another child missing. but they are still hopeful that they have found Tori.

Proper identification of the child will be made, by the end of the week.


----------



## Darla (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you for the update. This has been a very tragic event to that small community.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 21, 2009)

*OPP confirm they have found Victoria Stafford*

Police have confirmed that the remains of a young child found on the weekend are those of Victoria Stafford, an eight-year-old girl who went missing several months ago.

The lead detective in the case, Ontario Provincial Police Det. Insp. William Renton, made the announcement at a news conference Tuesday morning, a day after the remains were transported to a Toronto forensics centre for identification.

Forensic experts used dental records to confirm the child's identity.

The remains were found Sunday in a rural, wooded area near the town of Mount Forest, Ont. in Wellington North Township three and a half months after the child disappeared from her Woodstock, Ont. hometown.

Victoria, known as "Tori" to her family and friends, was last seen alive on April 8. A surveillance camera near her school captured the girl walking with an unknown female.

Trial next

On May 20, before police had begun a search for the child's body, authorities arrested 28-year-old Michael Rafferty and 18-year-old Terri-Lynne McClintic.

The suspects have both been charged with first-degree murder and abduction. They remain in police custody.

McClintic had reportedly given police clues as to where Victoria's body was abandoned. For more than a month police had been searching farmland in Fergus, Ont. particularly focusing on land next to rock piles.

Victoria's body was found Sunday afternoon beside a large rock pile in a wooded, isolated rural area by an investigator who is part of a team looking into the child's murder.

The remains had been exposed to the environment for "quite some time," police said.

Renton said further examination on the remains is required before authorities can determine a cause of death.

"This has been extremely difficult," he said. "We're happy that we have that closure. That last piece has been accomplished."

He said the next step is preparing for trial.

Interim Oxford Community Police Chief Rod Freeman said the Woodstock community has gone through a "terrible, terrible experience" in the last few months.

"We hope that returning Victoria to her family will bring some sort of relief," he said.

Family conflicted

Victoria's family has not publicly commented since police confirmed their findings. A note on the front door of Victoria's mother's home asked the media for privacy during this difficult time.

Earlier Tuesday morning, before police confirmed that they had indeed found Victoria, Elliot Ferguson, of the Woodstock Sentinel-Review, said the child's family is feeling conflicted about the latest developments in the investigation.

"I think it's sort of a mixed bag for the family. On one hand if these remains turn out to be those of Tori they will finally get the closure they are looking for," Ferguson told CTV's Canada AM on Tuesday.

"But at the same time the family was holding out that little sliver of hope that she would be found alive."

On Monday, Tori's father Rodney Stafford said although it is not the ending his family was hoping for, their thoughts can now be put to rest.

"No one wants to believe their child has been murdered," he said.

"If it is her, at least I don't have to continue being out and about looking. Up until last night I was still doing it," he said. "You can't help but think, 'is that her just up ahead? Is that her voice in the background?' You can't help it."

Source: CTV Toronto - OPP confirm they have found Victoria Stafford - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television

I am so thrilled that the authorities have found Tory. If a trial had begun without her body, it would have been a lot more difficult to prove that she had died. The last thing anyone wants if for the two dirt bags to get away with murder.

One thing I will say is that the female defendant did say that Tori was left near a large pile of rocks. When the OPP officer found her, she was indeed laying near a large pile of rocks.

I hope that Tori's family can now find some closure to theis terrible situation.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 21, 2009)

God. I just can't imagine. My daughter is 7, and it sickens me to think of anyone doing harm to her. That poor family. I am glad they found her, because you're right it would make it that much harder to prosecute.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 21, 2009)

This whole Idk Im sick Just reading All of this All I know is I Hope those those evil Sick twisted ppl get whats coming to them in Prison!!!!!!!My God Poor Baby I cant even Imagine what Her family must be going through!!


----------

